# To all my small-busted ladies: push-up/water bras & bra inserts.



## luvsic (Feb 26, 2009)

****UPDATE: So I bought Victoria's Secret Push Up Shapers yesterday on sale, and they literally increase me at least one cup size!! I don't know if they increased me TWO cup sizes (the box claimed it could increase up to two), but I am perfectly fine with just one or one in a half!! I looked HUGE afterwards...the only problems are that a) they tend to slip and slide around my bra - I might need some fashion tape or readjustment periods if they get too out of hand lol, they're really big and peak out of my 34B wonder bra with just the slightest movement, and b) I have to stay away from sharp objects...or else one fatal blow and BOOM...silicone will be everywhere O_O. 

Victoria's Secret - Push-up shapers

Check it out!!! 
*

. . . . . . . . 

Hey all you small-busted ladies out there! 

So, I have been looking into some bras or bra inserts that I can try out because I'd like to increase my cup size without having to go under the knife...

I'm about a 32B/34A or a 34B, depending on the brand. I'd like to stick with 32B, however, because I tend to have spillage with a 34A but too much space with a 34B. (I recently bought the cutest bra from forever 21 and it was a 32B, and it's adorable! There's a little spillage but with the "push in" technique my sister taught me, it's better.)

However, sometimes I'd just like to give my cleavage a little somethin' somethin'. I own 4 wonderbras, the pushup kind (in 34Bs), and while they're wonderful I still feel like sometimes they don't give me enough cleavage. I have done some research and I have found a bra that might do the trick:

Panache Atlantis T-Shirt Water Bra 1044 - Panache Bras

*The Panache-1044 Atlantis T-shirt Water bra!!*

I'm itching to try this out, but I don't know what my bra size is officially so I wouldn't know what size to order! It looks like it does wonders, though. 

As for some other questions..

*Anyone heard of Chicken Cutlets?* (And I'm not talking about what's for dinner..) I'm interested in trying those out, but I simply cannot find a brand that seems good or effective. 

*Any good water/gel bra recommendations to increase my bust 1-2 cup sizes? 

*I'm thinking of taking a look at Victoria's Secret, but their bras never seem to fit me that well....

TIA


----------



## ksaelee (Feb 26, 2009)

i rec this bra from victorias secret...love it! Victoria's Secret - Plunge multi-way bra with Gel-Curve


----------



## luvsic (Feb 27, 2009)

I'll check it out girl (next time I go to the mall)...but VS bras have failed me tons of times in the past so I only go there to buy underwear mostly now. I guess I'm also looking for something to increase bust size, not just push up...will that do it?


----------



## AliVix1 (Feb 27, 2009)

im currently loving the vs very sexy wireless bras they give padding but not too much... and also ive tried a few great water bras from fredericks!


----------



## Fataliya (Feb 27, 2009)

I used to have the chicken cutlet things from Vickies. They're silicone and were really nice, and worked well.


----------



## ksaelee (Feb 27, 2009)

hmm well they sell the gel inserts seperately too if thats what you're looking for....overall the bra makes me look bigger and fuller...? my bf always notices when i have it on...im a 34B  i get some fun natural bounce too...LOL


----------



## luvsic (Feb 27, 2009)

I heard the gel inserts there are not too good, though.

I'm sooo tempted to go try out a few bras before work tomorrow.. I think I'll def. look into the gel one but I hope it does the trick of just making me look fuller. I also am still heavily considering the t-shirt bra =/

If anyone else has recs, feel free to post!!


----------



## user79 (Feb 28, 2009)

Buy some silicone boob inserts (the "chicken cutlets"), that will help to fill out the shape when you wear a push up.


----------



## luvsic (Feb 28, 2009)

Yeah I want to...but the issue is, WHERE can I get these? (in the US preferably..) What brand works? I don't live by a frederick's and I heard the VS ones aren't that great. Unless I just have to order them online.


----------



## Liz24 (Mar 4, 2009)

I'm small-busted too and the best push up bra I found is the distraction bras. if you want a 2 cup size increase, try these. they're incredible. very natural looking too and comfortable, which is hard to find.  these are the best.


----------



## luvsic (Mar 5, 2009)

Omg thank you so much for the recommendation!! I really want to try that out now, thanks! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Can I order on the site?? They are a little pricey so will they last me a long time?

LADIES AN UPDATE: 

Today I went to Victoria's Secret and Purchased THESE!!

Victoria's Secret - Push-up shapers

They're on sale right now for about 30 dollars, as opposed to their usual 60....and trust me when I tried them on and came out my friend went O___O because my boobs literally looked like C's, bordering D's...she said my boobs looked amazing and HUGE! they really do increase you at least one, maybe two cup sizes, I LOVE them. THEY DO MIRACLES I TELL YOU!

The only problem is they tend to slip and slide around my bra, I wear a B usually and they do push me up a TON but they're made of silicon and they are really big and don't stay put necessarily...wearing these under a swimsuit might be kind of impossible :/ but yeah, I am still thinking of investing in an actual bra that will help increase my size so I won't have to worry about "popping out" if you know what I mean lol. 

If you have any questions ask me!!! I am so happy with the result!


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Mar 5, 2009)

^^

Omg what is that.. I is scared.. How do you use that thing?


----------



## luvsic (Mar 5, 2009)

LOL girl don't be scared! They're a little something called chicken cutlets (they are called that b/c they're shaped like real chicken cutlets lol..) and you literally insert them into your bra under your boobs...they give you a HUGE lift and tons of cleavage, not to mention the appearance of bigger boobs! (my desired effect 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) They're clear and made of silicone, just don't go near any sharp objects or you're setting yourself up for some real embarassment  ... Idk if I'm going to wear them on a daily basis but I'll experiment around with wearing them and report back for anyone interested 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The only problem is that they slip and slide a little bit and if I take off my bra (I won't be doing that )  or wear something a little more "dangerous" you can tell that I have inserts in...they don't "blend in" seamlessly with my boobs. But put a shirt over it and nobody can tell the difference 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it just looks like I'm HUGE lol


----------



## Liz24 (Mar 5, 2009)

luvsic said:


> Omg thank you so much for the recommendation!! I really want to try that out now, thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## luvsic (Mar 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Liz24* 

 
_Hi! You're welcome. yes, you can get the distraction bras form their website. they are not cheap, but you know what? I used to buy cheap push up bras that didn't work and I actually ended up paying more in a year for them, because I had to buy new ones every few months. this one lasts a long time and it works better than anything else I've tried so when you think about it, you're actually saving money.  plus, you're getting a high quality bra that gives you the look you want and it's very comfortable too. I'm also buying a lot more clothes than before, because I look the way I want in them now. I think that's priceless. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




oh and nothing slips and slides or shows with these bras. it's totally discreet, which is why I stopped wearing chicken cutlets in the first place. I was always worried they would slip out or someone would see them and they just weren't comfortable.  plus, they're $58! I know they're on sale now, but they're not always on sale and you only get the chicken fillets (or is it cutlets? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).  with the distraction bras, you can have the bra and the inserts for $75 and unlike chicken cutlets, they are totally discreet. they're also super duper comfy and their inserts don't move AT ALL. I mean I run with these bras and they stay in place so you can imagine how well this bra stays put. believe me, I've tried everything out there. these are the best both in terms of the look and comfort and also saving you money._

 
Hey again!!

I'm REALLY looking into these bras now...I will have to save up for one but if the desired effect really is what you say, then I am all for it!! I did a bit of research on it online...although my chicken cutlets make me feel a little more confident, I am self conscious that they'll slip out a lot of the time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and yeah like I said before, they're totally not discreet...so accidents are more likely to happen. And they're kind of heavy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I just have a few more questions:

1) I'm not really sure what bra-size I am! I can be anything from a 34A to a 34B depending on the brand. So how can I be sure I'm getting a distraction bra that will be what I am? 

2) How long did it take to ship to you? I might have to buy these when I go back to college...my parents will not approve lol

3) Would you recommend the nude bra? I think I want to get the seamless one instead of the original one.

4) Do you know how it compares to the Panache T-shirt bra I mentioned? That one is 44 dollars and apparently it does wonders...but it's not convertible like the distraction bra, and cannot be worn 6 different ways..

5) How was the ordering process? Was it sketchy or reliable? 

6) How much was shipping and handeling?

I have very, VERY difficult boobs to work with...lol, but literally they push up but don't stay in place for long. When I walk around my boobs seem to just "go out to the sides" again if you know what I mean :/ ...that sounds funny, I know. I only wear wonder bras. I looked on the website and the bra on the model did not really impress me...then again you CAN return it if you want. 

TY!


----------



## Liz24 (Mar 5, 2009)

wow, girl! you do have a lot of questions! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'll try to answer them. here it is:

1.  they  have a free bra consultation so when you place your order, tell them you want this and their bra fitting person contacts you. she's really nice and helpful and it was obvious she wanted to get the size right. i think they have one of the best customer service i've seen on the net. very quick and friendly. 

2. the shipment takes a while, because they make each bra like a sample and it's made to order (that's what makes it much better I think too). I've been shopping from them for a while so their shipment changes depending on when I place my order, but you can check their shipping page when you place your order.

3. My favorite is the nude one, because I can wear it with sooo many outfits. I have both the original and the seamless and I like them both, but I think the seamless is the best one if it's your first time buying it since you can wear it with more outfits.

4. I don't know about that one, based on my experience I think usually the price of bras tell you how much work they do on the bra and how the quality is. I'm not sure if a $44 bra can be as good.

5. the ordering process was very easy. I always just place my order, they send me updates and let me know when it ships with the tracking number. they're actually really quick in getting back to you too, which I liked since you don't see that with other online companies usually.

6. the sh&h was actually lower than most of the lingerie sites I've shopped from considering the price you're paying. they send the bra in these secure packages. they have really good packaging. I always get the bras in a top-notch condition

and that's true that you can return it if you want, but i don't think you will want to after you try it on. i'm VERY picky and if it works for me, I think it'll work for most people. the bras look amazing. you have to see them in person.

I hope this helps.


----------

